# sorry for forgetting you.....



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

i fucking love these guys. saw them live in san fransisco. first time i was ever scared at a metal show. don't use the downstairs bathroom.

YouTube - Ministry - So What?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


makes me want to break things. i love it...Ministry - Stigmata


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

i can't stop........YouTube - Ministry Jesus built my hotrod


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

YouTube - Ministry - Thieves


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Oct 12, 2007)

ministry is the shit. they JUST put out a new album. who knows, maybe they'll tour again and you can re-live your experience. without the downstairs bathroom


----------



## tckfui (Oct 12, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> makes me want to break things. i love it...Ministry - Stigmata


Thats why I dont like metal... because I start jumping around and breaking shit all over the place... and than I'm screwed... so I stay away


----------



## dankie (Oct 12, 2007)

Thieves is a great song! 

Actually the mind is a terrible thing to taste was a phenomenol album.

Did you ever listen to Skinny Puppy Fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

dankie said:


> Thieves is a great song!
> 
> Actually the mind is a terrible thing to taste was a phenomenol album.
> 
> Did you ever listen to Skinny Puppy Fdd?



i know the name but not the music.


----------



## dankie (Oct 12, 2007)

YouTube - Skinny Puppy - Too Dark Park Backing Film - Nature's Revenge


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

just dumped 10 new "skinny puppy" songs into my library.


----------



## dankie (Oct 12, 2007)

tin omen is a great song about tien omin square!


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 20, 2007)

Great band... I've been on a Chimaira trip lately. They're a local band that got pretty popular. 

Check em out of you like metal, you may like them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq0y4Us_P6s


----------



## HoLE (Oct 20, 2007)

I heard of Ministry,,just 2 weeks ago,,went fishin,,and a buddy had jesus built my hot rod on his mp3 thingy,,was pretty cool,,,so I listened too all you posted fdd,,there not bad,,lacking a lil musically,,but do play hard raw and fast,,well driven,,lyrics are great,,beleive it or not,,I still love STP,,RATM,,and Rammstein,,seen Rammstein before,,they were great live,,want heavy and driven,,STP,,Piece of Pie,,is an awesome tune,,,or any Rage Against the Machine tune,good stuff fdd

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 26, 2007)

Ministry are great XD
Skinny puppy pwn also.
you guys listen to some great music 

you should also check out some other industrial/metal/rock bands;
-Pailhead (a small side project of ministry's)
-Factrix
-Severed Heads
-Pigface
-KMFDM


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2007)

YouTube - Ministry - Lay Lady Lay

YouTube - Ministry - Breathe


----------

